# Lester Ray



## Vbushnell (Oct 30, 2016)

Here is a custom bike that I put together for a ratrod muscle bike build off contest. You had to name your build, this one is called Lester Ray.  This was a fun project, I hope you enjoy the pics and the video.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## sludgeguy (Oct 31, 2016)

Looks great, bet it would be a fun ride! The colors are a nice throw back choice. Very well done!


----------



## the tinker (Nov 5, 2016)

Had lots of fun today riding the old green Colson today

 .This bike pedals  nice and easy and with the shelby springer the ride is nice and smooth. Of all the springers I like the Shelby the best.


----------



## model-a (Nov 9, 2016)

Awesome dude I like it I don't know what my  next project will be. I'm kinda short so thinking about a 24 inch frame.
Chris,


----------

